# August 18th Take a vet fishing day



## MissionSix (Feb 25, 2018)

Heck yeah! We’re akready getting some pretty awesome charter captains signing up to take veterans out for a fun day of fishing!!! We really are hoping to see all of you there, if god nothing else, just to come say hi and thank you to these warriors!


----------

